# un enorme dubbio!



## giangi (28 Giugno 2007)

salve a tutti!io ho un atroce dubbio..la mia compagna versa mensilmente al suo ex marito un assegno..il problema è ke non mi capacito il motivo di questi soldi..non avendo figli e tutti e due all epoca e tutt ora un lavoro..!inoltre l ex marito sostiene che questi € servano per risarcirlo dei lavori fatti in casa da lui..ma non esiste nessuna carta o fattura che dichiari che lui abbia tirato fuori quei €!
la mia domanda è:1)è giusto ke la mia compagna versi quella somma?
2)esiste qualche soluzione per porre fine o rimediare qual cosa di tutti questi soldi visto che lui si è preso tutto(auto,moto,macchina digitale..ecc)lasciando lei nel vuoto e con disagi economici?
aiutatemi vi prego..non è possibile una cosa del genere!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Giugno 2007)

*Forse*



giangi ha detto:


> salve a tutti!io ho un atroce dubbio..la mia compagna versa mensilmente al suo ex marito un assegno..il problema è ke non mi capacito il motivo di questi soldi..non avendo figli e tutti e due all epoca e tutt ora un lavoro..!inoltre l ex marito sostiene che questi € servano per risarcirlo dei lavori fatti in casa da lui..ma non esiste nessuna carta o fattura che dichiari che lui abbia tirato fuori quei €!
> la mia domanda è:1)è giusto ke la mia compagna versi quella somma?
> 2)esiste qualche soluzione per porre fine o rimediare qual cosa di tutti questi soldi visto che lui si è preso tutto(auto,moto,macchina digitale..ecc)lasciando lei nel vuoto e con disagi economici?
> aiutatemi vi prego..non è possibile una cosa del genere!!


Probabilmente ci sono cose che non sai e di cui la tua compagna non vuole metterti al corrente.
Sia che l'accordo sia stato stabilito in sede di separazione sia, tanto più, sia frutto di un accordo privato deve avere delle ragioni.


----------



## giangi (29 Giugno 2007)

*grazie per aver risposto*

ti ringrazio per avermi risp..guarda io credo che lei non mi abbia nascosto nulla..anche perchè quello che sto cercando di fare è per aiutarla..e non per scoprire il suo passato..cmq continuerò ad informarmi..intanto ti ringrazio veramente tanto per avermi prestato attenzione...!!!

grazie ancora!!


----------



## Bruja (30 Giugno 2007)

*giangi*



giangi ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per avermi risp..guarda io credo che lei non mi abbia nascosto nulla..anche perchè quello che sto cercando di fare è per aiutarla..e non per scoprire il suo passato..cmq continuerò ad informarmi..intanto ti ringrazio veramente tanto per avermi prestato attenzione...!!!
> 
> grazie ancora!!


Se questo versamentoi non avesse ragione di esistere, e questo devi chiarirlo con lei, è sempore possibile andare dal giudice per far cambiare gli accordi economici.  
Ma bisogna sapere il motivo di questo versamento.... sempore che non sia un accordo privato e volontario.
Bruja


----------



## giangi (5 Luglio 2007)

*odissea..*

la carta che lei aveva firmato era che si impegnava a restituire una somma stimata dal suo ex marito per i lavori fatti in casa..quello che mi cruccia è il fatto che non capisco come abbia fatto a stimare quella cifra..anche perchè tutti i materiali usati non sono registrati..cioè non c sono fatture che testimoniano che lui abbia pagato di tasca sua i fornitori..la cifra è stata stimata sulle ore che lui ha lavorato in casa sua..ma dico io..chi è quello che si segna le ore che fa dei lavoretti in casa propria???


----------



## Bruja (5 Luglio 2007)

*giangi*



giangi ha detto:


> la carta che lei aveva firmato era che si impegnava a restituire una somma stimata dal suo ex marito per i lavori fatti in casa..quello che mi cruccia è il fatto che non capisco come abbia fatto a stimare quella cifra..anche perchè tutti i materiali usati non sono registrati..cioè non c sono fatture che testimoniano che lui abbia pagato di tasca sua i fornitori..la cifra è stata stimata sulle ore che lui ha lavorato in casa sua..ma dico io..chi è quello che si segna le ore che fa dei lavoretti in casa propria???


 
Rassegnati, o hanno un accordo privato o tu NON sai come stanno veramente le cose.
Credo sia lei che ti deve chiarire la faccenda e dubito che fino ad ora lo abbia fatto.
Inoltre quanto deve durare questo assegno...... non sarà un vitalizio spero!!!
Bruja


----------

